# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Các quán ăn ở Huế  vừa ngon, bổ, rẻ!!!

## hangnt

*1. Quán Hàng Me ở 12 Võ thị Sáu:* các loại bánh như bánh bột lọc, bánh bèo, bánh nậm, bánh ít, chả tôm, nem chua...



*2. Biệt phủ Thảo Nhi:* bánh tráng phơi sương, vả trộn, rau càng cua trộn, cơm niêu cá kho tộ...



Một vài hình ảnh của biệt phủ Thảo Nhi (các bạn cứ bảo bất kì bác taxi nào cũng biết)







3. Cồn hến (ở quán ngay chân cầu phía bên trái đường Ưng Bình đi từ đường Nguyễn Sinh Cung rẽ vào, qua quán Vĩ Dạ Xưa khoảng 50m): cơm hến, bún hến, chè bắp

4. Quán Huyền Anh ở K52 Kim Long: Bánh ướt thịt nướng, bún thịt nướng

5. Quán Mệ Thẻo 64 Bà Triệu: Bún mắm nêm gọi cả 2 loại lộn xộn hoặc bò tái ăn đều ngon, chẹp

6. Số 11 Phó Đức Chính: nem lụi, bánh khoái

7. Chè Hẻm ở 26 đường Hùng Vương: các loại chè trong đó có món chè thịt quay mọi người thường nhắc đến cũng nên thử cho biết vị

8. Quán Chân đồi: trên đường lên đồi vọng cảnh cũng có nhiều món ngon

9. Quán Vĩ Dạ Xưa, một số các loại quán có chữ "viên", có 1 quán nữa ở ngay trong đại nội phía sát cổng thành thì phải ngồi cũng thích vì theo kiến trúc nhà vườn. Nhớ đến Huế là phải uống nước chanh nhé, các bạn sẽ ko bao giờ quên vị đấy đâu. Ngồi ở một vài quán ven sông Hương buổi chiều ngắm cò lội nước cũng thích.

Muốn nghe hát trên sông Hương thì nhờ lễ tân chỉ đường tiểu ngạch cho rẻ, theo suất thì hơi cao nhưng tiểu ngạch chỉ mất có 50k/ người.


*Để đi Huế bạn có thể tham khảo* tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay
*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue 
_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào du lịch Huế_

_
_

----------


## dung89

ồ phải note lại sang năm vào Huế sẽ đi sẽ nếm sẽ thử  :Big Grin:

----------

